# Male dewlaps?



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi everyone two of my males~ Leo and thumper have some fat around there neck like dewlaps I have never seen a male with a dewlap but have heard of it  

Here is pics, do you think they have dewlaps?
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438336737.237922.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438336748.888685.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 31, 2015)

And oh they were adopted from the RSPCA and I got thumper with his ear like that  it's torn


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 31, 2015)

Dewlaps occour in both females and males for many reasons.

They can occour in males if they have female tendencies. So it is determined by hormone balance, thats why you might be seeing dewlaps on them.

It can also be a sign of them being overweight (not saying that they are) but just to check feel their shoulders, if you can still feel them then they just have female tendencies but if you can't or struggle to feel them this is a sign of them being overweight and will need a diet change and possibly longer exercise sessions. However, if you feel the shoulder really easily it can also mean they're underweight so they might need more food than usual but still have enough exercise. 

I hope this will help


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 31, 2015)

they eat a "normal balanced diet" they are both brothers and desexed. i can feel there shoulder but they are sort of fat. they are both quite lazy buns and like to sit there and poop hehehe they are slightly over weight but not fat fat. 

what do you mean by female tendencies?


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 31, 2015)

MC Bunnies said:


> they eat a "normal balanced diet" they are both brothers and desexed. i can feel there shoulder but they are sort of fat. they are both quite lazy buns and like to sit there and poop hehehe they are slightly over weight but not fat fat.
> 
> what do you mean by female tendencies?



Female features. Such as dewlaps (more fommon in females), not so much boxy heads which is what males have. Basicially more female hormone features.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 31, 2015)

Males can definitely have dewlaps. Bandit has a tiny little one under his chin, it's pretty adorable because of how small it is  When he lies certain ways like yours are doing, I think he can appear to have a bigger dewlap, but I think it's just that bunny fluff  I think your rabbits may just have some extra winter padding on them, sometimes when Bandit sits or lies in a similar manner he can appear to have a bigger dewlap like that, but it's just his bunny fluff and the way it sits. I think that's the case with yours too as a dewlap would present more bulgy under the chin in a male rather than just extra bulge all the way around the neck.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 31, 2015)

okay thanks guys  when they hop around and binky its a bit smaller but still big, it is winter here so that would probably make sense but they rpoably have female features hehe  thanks guys


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2015)

It probably equates with the six pack abs I had in college turning into a keg now!


----------

